# Fake Spider Web



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

I know I seem like such an amateur compared to most of you. This is our first Halloween party and we're really excited about it. I'm curious if any of you have tips on putting up fake spider web? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

What I do is make sure there are several points to attach the web to, at different levels. Having the anchor points at different levels gets the web to look more realistic. (real cobwebs are never flat and clumpy)

Then I stretch the web out to each anchor point, and make sure to get the clumps out - and getting the web to be more than a flat pancake look (by stretching it above and below) really helps. The less clumps and thinner you can stretch it, the better it looks.

You can get the little glue dots (look like clear plastic dots, and are easily removable, but test the wall surface first) at craft stores and use those if you don't want to put nails in the walls, but tiny nails are much stronger for the stretching.

That's how I do it, and I take a while to get it looking the way I want. Also, if you're doing the web outside, the earlier you get it out the better as rain and wind and bits of leaves really make it look fantastic.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I do have one tip, but you don't want to use it on anything that can get ruined. If you have a hot glue gun and an air compressor you could build your own cobweb spinner. You can find the plans at this web site: www.hauntedyards.com I've built one and it works great!! Good luck.


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

Frankiesgirl and partsman, thanks so much for the tips. I would love to make the cobweb spinner but I am looking to use the spider webs in my house more than outside. I'll post pictures when I get everything decorated. Thanks again!


----------



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

you can use the cobweb spinner indoors as well


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

But isn't it hard to remove?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

use the stretchable spider web , so my advice is stretch it so that it looks natural not in big poof of white clouds  

what frankie's girl told you is the best advice for that type of web .......


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

I've had very good luck getting the stretchable. Unroll it so it's in a long rope, and then carefully loosen it up a foot or so. Try to make the weave go as straight as you can (so it's not twisted around). Then I start using a regular office stapler, with small staples (we have regular sheetrock walls) and I staple every 12-18inches on one side of the rope. It really works better if you can try to not have it twist on you. I run the rope out along an edge, for me it's along the ceiling corner, wall corner or whatever. Once I've run it to the end of the rope, then I start at one end of the rope and gently pull it. I pull it a ways out, and then work my way down and pull all of it out a ways. I'll then staple the stretched out end fairly far out, and then stretch it further along the sides. Try not to make it a straight line. Once I've gotten the edges all attached, then I start pulling in the middle. It works well if you don't pull it so tight that the webbing is totally straight. Not always easy to do that though. Sometimes it gets twisted enough that you can do it a little loose.

If you do get it too thick in some spots, then just try pulling some of the strands away and staple them in a different direction. You really don't want clumps!

We have a raised ceiling in our family room, so hang spider webs up there every year. I'm not as happy this year as in previous years, I thought I could find some white spiderweb that would glow with the black light but I couldn't. I have green spiderweb in various corners of the room, and then hung the white across the opening. In the past I've had different colors/shades of spiderwebs under the black light but the white this year didn't cooperate. It looks better in the regular light! Oh well. 

Good luck! Just remember, just keep pulling! Don't use a staple gun, I think the staples in them make too big of holes. Just a regular manual office stapler opened up works great! Kind of a pain to remove the staples afterwards, but well worth the effort imho. 

If I can figure out how to post photos I'll dig one up and put it on the site.


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Ha! I was just looking at last year's photos and discovered my problem with the white webs. I should have gotten the PURPLE glow in the dark...they glow white under the black light. Live and learn! 

BTW, they do really look cool if you mix them up...the green and the purple and throw a black light on them.


----------



## paigebeasley (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for the wonderful tips on putting up the fake webbing. I've decided that I am not a spider, nor will I ever hope to portray one. Giving this project to the hubby. But thanks again for the tips, I will make him read this thread before he gets started!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Post some pics when your all done, we'd love to see them!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

I reviewed this thread last year and tried to follow instructions. I realize I am incompetant at many things, but I thought I could do this. The answer is I can't. I think it must take more patience than I have. I was watching You Tube videos of Halloween Haven and realized that is the way I want my webbing to look! Mine looks like messy cotton balls. Any more tips?


----------

